# Reputation Explained



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*Reputation*​ 
Heresy Online uses the standard vBulletin reputation system to reward good quality posts and also punish or deter people from posting negative, inflammatory or otherwise questionable ones.

The reputation system uses two main components which you should be familiar with.

*Reputation Level* and *Reputation Power*.

*Reputation Level *is the total number of Reputation points you accrue. It decreases and rises each time someone leaves you negative or positive reputation. You can check your Reputation Level in your User CP panel or by clicking the "Give Reputation" button on any of your own posts. The default reputaion level for new members is 1 point.

*Reputation Power* is the amount of reputation you influence another poster's Reputation Level whenever you give it. When you positively rep someone you give them an amount of Reputation Level equal to your Reputation Power. Negative Reputation hits are for only half of your Reputation Power.

A user's Reputation Power is shown in their posting profile as a number in parentheses. 

Using your user CP you can check to see the last five reputation marks against you. Green marks are positive hits to your Reputation Level, Red marks are negative hits to your Rep. Level, and black/grey marks are neutral hits from members who have no ability to influence your Reputation Level, typically due to having no Reputation Power.


*How to give reputation*
At the top right of every post there is a small +rep symbol -  

Clicking this will open a new page where you'll be able to apply a positive or negative reputation comment as pictured below.











*Reputation Limits*

You must make 25 posts before your reputation hits count on others.
You're permitted to make 15 reputation clicks per 24hr period.
You have to give rep to 10 different users before repping the same user again.
*Reputation Power*

Reputation power is calculated as follows.

90 days’ membership equates to +1 rep power
500 posts gives +1 power
100 Reputation points gives you +1 power
Note that these values are cumulative, so you gain +2 power for 180 days and so on.

*Reputation in Threads*

You can see a users current reputation by looking below their avatar in threads.










The reputation on Heresy is displayed as a numerical figure, mousing over the small green box will display a quick interpretation of how much reputation a user has.

Please be aware that these interpretations are subject to change without notice.

Its a simple and fun way to reward members you feel have been contributing or helping the community.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation, Jez.

I'm having a hard time finding where my reputation power is listed, though.

Oh, one suggestion: Perhaps some rep reward for subscribers/donors, like rep power


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/cmps_index.php

Its on the portal next to the avatar.

I'll see what options there are with the rep power per usergroup.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Awedome Jez, thanks for the explanation. Any idea on what the actual rep points will mean beyond unknown quantity? Or does that change at a set number, etc?


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Cool thanks for that it was very useful Jez:victory:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

When does your rep power increase? At certain levels, like every 15 rep points you get 1 more to rep power?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Fenrakk101 said:


> When does your rep power increase? At certain levels, like every 15 rep points you get 1 more to rep power?


Check out the first post, Fen.



Jezlad said:


> Reputation power is calculated as follows.
> 
> 90 days’ membership eqautes to +1 rep power
> 500 posts gives +1 power
> ...


:grin:

So using me as an example, I've got about 15 months in, which is about 5 90 day chunks of time, and 1700 posts divides by 500 about 3 and a half times, but fractions don't count, so call it 3.

3+5= Rep Power 8

Right now yours is at 1, but in another month or so, or in another 400ish posts it'll be 2.

Time and effort is the main way to do it. Rep power gained from having a high rep isn't even a factor yet since nobody's even reached 50 rep yet


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Oops (shrink)


----------



## Damnation (Feb 28, 2008)

you should make this tread a sticky as a new member I have found this invaluable.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Its stickied in the technical help area.


----------



## v.rius (Apr 9, 2008)

okay anyone out there, who wants to tell me how to get one of those avatar pictures under my name, there is only a black space that shows nothing about me.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Post any technical queries here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=112


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Jez is there anyway of getting a mod like the old system where when you got rep you were sent a pm. This may just serve as a reminder for people toactually use the system.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Jacobite said:


> Hey Jez is there anyway of getting a mod like the old system where when you got rep you were sent a pm. This may just serve as a reminder for people toactually use the system.


http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=162083&highlight=reputation

Installed and working :wink:

All new rep is now coupled with a PM notice. 

You can switch this PM off under your UserCP options.

Jez


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Sweet as Jez.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks, this was a big help.


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks Jez that was a real help for me :mrgreen:


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> *Reputation*​
> Reputation power is calculated as follows.
> 
> 90 days’ membership eqautes to +1 rep power
> ...


just a quick one is that 90 24hr days or just sign in on 90 different days?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Every 90 days you gain +1Rep power. - So you should have 26 months - or 780 days approximately of Rep Power, + 1 for 500 posts. I think that works out as 9.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

thats all good but is it 2160hrs= 90 days
or
sign in on 90 different days?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"*EVERY 90 DAYS.*"

Nothing about being logged in for 90 days, or signing in every day to get it. I can't comment for sure, but do you have 9 rep power? If yes, then a) my maths is correct, and b), you don't need to be logged in all that time.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I have rep Power 6


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Likely that you need to be logged in then.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Rep Power 6 sounds about right.

1 Rep to start off with.
+4 Rep Power for Nov 2007 to Nov 2008 (so you'll get an extra Rep in Feb)
+1 Rep for having over 500 posts (so in 27 posts time you'll go up another Rep)

By Feb you should have Rep Power 8.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Baron Spikey said:


> Rep Power 6 sounds about right.
> 
> 1 Rep to start off with.
> +4 Rep Power for Nov 2007 to Nov 2008 (so you'll get an extra Rep in Feb)
> ...



Unless he gets caught being a Rep Whore and then it could go down.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nov 2007 to now = 4 rep (soon to be 5)
900 posts = 1 rep power
rep for being here = 1

That is your total of 6. You should be going to 7 shortly for your quarter mark and 8 for 1000 posts.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

lol i was just wandering how the system worked but cheers anyway guys


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

For the record, you can see your Rep Power on the righthand side of the main Forums page, right under the pic of your avatar

Also, an update on Rep: You can now choose how much rep you want to give (or take away) when you +rep or -rep someone, so now you can give out different amounts depending on how good a post was. This should encourage people to give out rep more often, giving out rewards for good posts that you otherwise wouldn;t give your full massive rep power worth of points to


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree Gal, this should encourage people to rep on anything they find helpful or they think its a good job. +1 rep here and there for people is always nice. You can give more, just using an example.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

lol yeah especially when it comes to wielding your mighty rep sword Galahad looking at it you must be rep power 20 or something like that


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

It also lets me do things like give you a handfull of negative rep for not typing properly in that post, so watch out and make sure you keep up with the post quality rules 

And for the record, my rep power is currently 24


----------

